# Lisa Leslie makes history...and then some.



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Lisa Leslie wasted no time notching her 5,000th career point, eclipsing the mark with a jumper just 38 seconds into Sunday's 105-80 rout of the Silver Stars, and proceeded to dominate the rest of the way. The 10-year veteran erupted for a career-high 41 points on hot 16-of-23 shooting, including 2-of-2 from deep. She also tallied 13 rebounds, three blocks and three assists. The Sparks rode her historic performance to their eighth straight win. :clap: 


-Taken from the L.A. Sparks website.
-------------------------------------------------------

Lisa Leslie is playing unbelievable. How old is she again, 25?  Lisa Leslie is not only the best player in the WNBA, she's the best player in the world. Sorry Tammy, but Lisa Leslie >>>>> Lauren Jackson.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Kudos to Lisa!!!
She's an unbelievable player and that mark is such a milestone in women's pro-ball. 
Way to go.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

dayum, 41pts..thats tough.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats to Lisa on her milestone.


----------

